
Vita's removable memory looks like it's an SD card, but it isn't - shawndumas
http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/14/sony-playstation-vitas-removable-memory-looks-like-an-sd-card/&category=classic&postPage=1
======
sdfjkl
I really don't understand why Sony still insists on this nonsense. For me this
has been a major criteria against buying any of their cameras, despite them
otherwise seeming quality products.

------
zdw
This is a surprise? Sony is known for making weird formats:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_formats>

The do have some big winners in there, like CD and BluRay.

------
dougb
I'm done buying Sony products.

